# PhpMyAdmin



## marcosd (Oct 26, 2019)

I have installed and running msql-MariaDB and apache. I have now installed PhpMyAdmin. Entering after config.ini.phd configuration, when accessing via localhost. The open site is index.php. I can't config.inc.php.  Help


----------



## balanga (Oct 26, 2019)

You should have a look at adminer....

See https://www.slant.co/versus/13139/20321/~adminer_vs_phpmyadmin


----------

